# New Member. Need advice



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Quiet a large board for a beginner, I wouldn't have gone past 160cm personally for your weight, however the issue you are describing sounds more like rider error. 

You should be keeping your weight central over the board, leaning backwards is a common error for new riders.


----------



## rkudryashov (Dec 11, 2012)

Well what i meant is I squat down when going down in regular stance. So I squat to turn easier and it makes my back foot sore. Am I not supposed to lean back a little when going down a steep hill?

As for the board I will be buying a new one soon. Should I get a 160 board?


----------



## rg21 (Nov 20, 2012)

When I started I was often tired out too. That will change as you improve your technique. Try practicing lots of S turns to get smoother. It helps to think about the edges of your board when riding to get an understanding of how you are turning and how you can work with the board instead of thrashing muscles working against it. 

Try setting the back binding to 0 or even plus 1 -5, this will help with turning more efficiently at first. Switch and crazy duck settings can come later. 

Also, if you haven't already, get up to the blue/red steeper runs as thinking about edge hold easier to concieve with a bit of gradient.


----------



## rkudryashov (Dec 11, 2012)

So when Im going down a steep hill, dont I have to keep the weight on my back foot and squat down to make a turn?


----------



## snowboardrory (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey rkudryashov, muscle fatigue is a common thing in new riders, mainly because your legs have yet to get used to the strain which normally wouldn't occur. 
The burn is caused by your quad's acting as shock absorbers for your riding. 

One thing you could possibly do is to adjust your back binding to a more negative setting, which can ease the pressure. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

When you're walking on the side of the road your body is perpendicular to the ground and you have full control of your movements
When you're riding down a hill it's the same principle, your body has to be perpendicular to the ground to maintain control

You should be initiating your turns with your front foot and it'll feel like you're leaning down the hill when you're actually just squaring up to the surface you're riding.
Snowolf has a very good explanation on the specifics of how this is done.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/52145-toe-side-carving-issues.html

Scroll down a bit, snowolfs post


----------

